# Black Sin vs GRAND CANYON CF SLX 9.9



## konz78 (12. Februar 2014)

Black Sin vs GRAND CANYON CF SLX 9.9

Black Sin 29 10.0 (SL) 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Black-Sin-29-10-0-SL_id_25130_.htm

GRAND CANYON CF SLX 9.9
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3177

Eigetnlich hatte ich mich bereits in das Canyon verkuckt, doch dann bin ich noch auf das Radon HT 
gestossen. Im Gegensatz zum Canyon kann ich das Radon hier irgendwo in der Nähe mal probezufahren.

Black Sin hat eine deutlich bessere Ausstattung, beide Bikes sind auf ihre Art ziemlich sexy...
Von Radon habe ich aber noch nicht soviel gehört ... wie sind Eure Erfahrungen ?
Fahre eiglt nur längere Strecken.. für's ruppige nehme ich mein Fully.

Danke euch!


----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Beides sind Racer. Für längere Strecken gibt es gemütlicheres, aber dafür hast Du ja bereits Dein Fully. Daher die Frage zurück an Dich: Wozu ein Racer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (12. Februar 2014)

Die Ausstattung bei Radon ist besser weil das Radon 300 Euro mehr kostet. Vergleiche mal das Radon 10.0 (ohne SL) zum gleichen Preis wie das Canyon


----------



## konz78 (12. Februar 2014)

@filiale
längere Strecken nicht im Gelände eher Asphalt, Feldweg, Schotter, Waldwege.. nix besonderes letztes Jahren war ich auf den lnagen Touren bis 5-6h auf dem Sattel. Mit nem HT bin ich noch flotter unterwegs, gerade wenn ich die Bergauf Abschnitte fahre.. beim Fully sind die Dämpfer zu, aber ich verliere trotzdem Energie.
Überhaupt bin ich bisher ausschlieslich Fully ernsthaft gefahren. 
Auf dem HT sollte es daher doch weniger "anstrengend" werden... zumindest hoffe ich das.

Mit der Ausstattung hast Du Recht!
10.0 SL unterscheidet sich vorallem bei den LR  (SLR) -für die ich im Gesamtgewicht vermutlich eh zu schwer bin (75kg+Equipment)


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

ok, da macht ein HT durchaus Sinn, für diesen Einsatzzweck sind beide natürlich perfekt geeignet sofern Du mit der sportlichen Sitzposition kein Problem hast.
Die SLR gehen bis 90kg. Sofern korrekt eingespeicht (am Anfang nach den ersten KM nochmals checken) ist das bei +75kg kein Problem wenn Du das angesprochene Terrain fährst. Das geht 100%. Du solltest damit nicht springen oder sonstigen Unfug machen, aber dafür hast Du ja Dein Fully.


----------



## schnitzel_de (13. Februar 2014)

Vor fast genau der gleichen Frage stand ich vor kurzem auch. Allerdings habe ich dafür mein bereits bestellte Fully aufegegeben. 
Ich hatte bei dem Black Sin eher das 9er bzw. 10er im Auge.

Nachdem ich beide Räder probegefahren bin, habe ich mich sofort für das Canyon entschieden.
Die Größe und Sitzposition beim Canyon hat für mich sofort gepasst. Bei dem Black Sin schwankte ich zwischen zwei Größen.
Auf dem Canyon hatte ich mich sofort richtig wohlgefühlt, beim Radon war immer die Frage im Hinterkopf ob es so richtig ist.

Auch gefällt mir die Ausstattungszusammenstellung beim Canyon besser als beim Black Sin, obwohl dort die preislich höherwertigen Komponenten bei günstigerem Endpreis verbaut sind.

Sicherlich hat die unmotivierte Beratung (politisch korrekt ausgedrückt  ) bei H&S auch etwas zur Entscheidung beigetragen.

Allerdings ist das Black Sin für mich das um ein vielfaches schönere Bike. Da kann das Canyon nicht mithalten. Aber damit kann ich leben.


----------



## konz78 (13. Februar 2014)

Danke für den Hinweis wg den SLR's. Vielleicht brauch ich den irgendwann einmal.

Danke auch nochmal für Feedback zum Canyon ;-) Ich tendiere auch eher dahin.. vielleicht finde ich hier in Frankfurt auch nochmal ein Radon Dealer mit dem Bike.
Premium wäre natuerlich wenn ich das Canyon probefahren könnte... aber da muesste ich wohl semi ins Blaue bestellen und im Worst Case habe ich ja auch ein Rückgaberecht


----------



## konz78 (13. Februar 2014)

Und wenn ich das Bike bestelle kann ich vermutlich nichts modifizieren oder ? Kann ich dann ja am Telefon fragen...


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2014)

weder bei radon noch bei canyon kannst du per online bestellung etwas an den kompos ändern.bei radon geht es aber bei kauf vorort. ffm nach ko ist ein katzensprung.bei 3k kann man auch mal da hin fahren.also bestellen und vorort abholen.wenn es vorort beim abholen nicht gefällt einfach stornieren und ohne bike wieder heim.geht alles ohne probleme bei canyon.


----------



## Tom33 (13. Februar 2014)

ich stand auch vor so einer Entscheidung, allerdings in der 1999€ Klasse, wobei das Radon da noch 2199€ kostete. Ich habe mich für das Canyon entschieden. Die Gründe lagen ähnlich wie die von Schnitzel_de genannten und außerdem gefiel mir das Canyon besser. Eine Probefahrt hatte ich mit beiden gemacht und die würde ich auch anraten, gerade wenn man 3000€ in die Hand nimmt. Aber würde ein 2000€ Renner nicht langen, Du willst doch keine Rennen fahren? Mit leichterem Sattel + Stütze komme ich auf 10,5Kg in L (inkl. Pedale), das ist leicht genug für jeden Spaß.


----------



## konz78 (14. Februar 2014)

Mann machts doch net so schwer  Also eigentlich würde auch die 2k Variante ausreichen 
Ich rechnen den Preis auf die vielen Jahre die ich damit unterwegs bin und da relativiert sich sowas ganz gut. 

Wäre die RockShox SID 29 RL im Vergleich zur RC XX denn für meine Zwecke ausreichend ? Daher Steifigkeit Berganfahrt.
Soweit ich das auf der Webseite gesehen habe hat sie auch ein Lockout.

Ansonsten habe ich noch gelesen das die Avid5 Bremsen relativ schnell korridieren ?! Im Worst Case könnte ich 
die dann ja auch tauschen...

Anonsten ist es im Vergleich 1 KG(LR +300gr)  schwerer was bei dem ganzen Kram (Wasser,Futter, Werkzeug..), den ich dabei habe,
vermutlich kaum spürbar .
Die beiden Rahmen unscheiden sich vermutlich nur im Gewicht und nicht in den Features oder Fahreigenschaften (vom Gewicht abgesehen):
Wenn die Gabel OK ist (bin bisher nur FOX gefahren) spricht wohl auch nix gegen das 2K Model. Aber aktuell hab ich keine Ahnung mehr ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Auch ein 100kg Mensch spürt fahrerisch den Unterschied zwischen einem 12kg und 13kg Bike. Man kann mit dem Bike viel leichter "rumwirbeln". Daher ist Gewichtstuning auch bei schweren Menschen sinnvoll solange die Traglasten nicht unterschritten werden. Kurzum, es ist ein Unterschied ob sich das Kilogramm am Bike oder auf dem Rücken befindet.


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Da Du mit dem HT eher der Km-Fresser bist, würde ich auch zum 2K Rad greifen.


----------



## konz78 (14. Februar 2014)

alles klar - ich bestell das jetzt so und fertig Ich danke Euch vielmals )


----------



## Tom33 (14. Februar 2014)

und mit dem gesparten 1000er gehts eine Woche in die Sonne


----------



## filiale (14. Februar 2014)

Mit dem Tausi würde ich gegebenfalls das eine oder andere Teil tauschen wenn es sich langfristig als "suboptimal" erweist. Und gespart haste dann immer noch.


----------



## Tom33 (14. Februar 2014)

klar kann man das, aber ist es sinnvoll? Bis auf eine leichtere Stütze und Sattel sehe ich nicht, wo man viel verbessern kann. Für 300gr bei den LR 500€ investieren? Oder bei der Kurbel oder...? Ich würde erst mal fahren und dann entscheiden - denn dann man braucht nicht aufrüsten, es taugt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konz78 (15. Februar 2014)

Bestellt ist es. Ich melde mich nach den ersten Touren ;-)

Was für leichte Sattelstützen empfiehlt ihr ?

Im Angebot, glaube 2012 Modell:
*Ritchey Superlogic Carbon 1-Bolt *Sattelstütze 148g  300mm ~ 100 EUR 
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...ingle-Bolt-Sattelstuetze---Auslaufmodell.html
Ich werde dann mal den Sattel testen... mit meinem Scott Modell hatte ich auch noch vielen Stunden nie Probleme.
Bei dem 270g Sattel kann man vermutlich eh nicht wirklich viel gewichtstechn. optimieren ohne irgednwann auf Komfort zu verzichten
aber das ist denke ne ziemlich individuelle Angelegenheit.

Klickpedale brauch ich auch noch.. vielleicht diese hier ?* Ritchey WCS Paradigm *
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p34658_WCS-Paradigm-MTB-Klickpedale.html


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2014)

Du hast noch gar nicht gesagt was Du bestellt hast ? Radon oder Canyon ?


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2014)

Die Pedale sind gut und funktionieren. Sie lassen etwas schwere einklicken als die Shimano, dafür sind sie wesentlich leichter.

Sattelstütze würde ich erst bestellen wenn Du mit der originalen gefahren bist. Du weißt nämlich noch gar nicht ob Du einen setback brauchst oder doch besser eine gerade Stütze. Und die Länge ist auch noch nicht sicher, bei Carbon sollte sie wenigstens 10cm ins Sattelrohr gehen.

Auch die harten Carbonsättel können sehr bequem sein. Es kommt auf den Hintern an. 100-150 gr wiegt ein Carbonsattel. Da kann man nochmal Gewicht sparen wenn er denn paßt.


----------



## konz78 (15. Februar 2014)

Canyon CF SL 7.9
OK dann werde ich zunächst die Pedale bestellen
Die Carbon Version meines Sattel ist schon ein paar Gramm leichter. Ergon SM3 Pro Carbon. Würde optisch gut zum Bike passen..auch wenn man den Sattel nicht oft zu Gesicht bekommt 
Gem. Canyon Webseite bekommt man den Sattel im Verbindung mit dem Neukauf eines Bikes auch 30 EUR günstiger.
Ansonsten hab ich noch diesen Sattel gesehen..
RITCHEY Sattel WCS Streem Carbon V3

Mal schauen.. wie du schon gesagt hast.. erstmal das Bike fahren und dann weiterschauen.
Bei meinem lokalen Scott Händler hier kann ich vermutlich die gängigen Sattel-Marken testfahren.
Danke fürs Feedback nochmal


----------



## Tom33 (15. Februar 2014)

original ist im 7.9 eine 400er Stütze drin... die KCNC Ti Pro wiegt ~180gr, kostet ca. 80€ und flext auch gut. Mit der bin ich sehr zufrieden...

Bei H&S gibt es die Egg Beater 1 für 29€, wiegen 290gr... Hatte die RITCHEY PRO MTB V5 Paradigm und die nerven mit hakligem Ausstieg. Mit gebrauchten Shimano Cleats gehts besser, aber nicht so sauber wie bei XT oder auch Deore. Man kann zwar auch verschlammt gut einsteigen, aber da die recht quadratisch sind, finde ich den Einstieg nicht immer sofort.


----------



## konz78 (16. Februar 2014)

Danke die die Tips
Bei der KCNC Ti Pro  habe ich mehrfach gelesen das die knackt, Schrauben nachgezogen werden muessen usw..

Zu den Pedalen:
Gibt nix schlimmeres als aus den Pedalen schwer rauszuklicken. Dann suche ich mir wat anderes.
Die Eggbeater ist im Preis/Gewicht natuerlich ungeschlagen obschon sie optisch nicht so der Burner ist.. Zudem
soll die Haltbarkeit nicht sonderlich gut sein (wobei man bei dem preis auch alle x KM neue kaufen kann wenn dem so ist.)
Ich überleg es mir ..


Passen 2 Getränkehalter ? Gem Rahmen und den Videos die ich gesehen habe, sollte es keine Probleme geben ?!

http://de.topeak.com/products/Bottle-Cages/ShuttleCageCB
2x TOPEAK SHUTTLE CAGE CARBON

Die SRAM Griffe fliegen auch raus für Ergon GP1 BioKork 154g. Sollen super bequem sein gerade bei längeren Touren.
Rein Optisch auf dem gleichen Niveau der Eggbeater  LOL


----------



## filiale (16. Februar 2014)

Das die Ritchey Pedale hakeliger sind kann ich bedingt bestätigen. Die Shimano haben einen breiteren Steg damit die cleads weicher reingleiten können, desweiteren werden sie durch die Abschrägungen etwas geführt. Der Komfort geht zu Lasten des Gewichts. Bei einem Racebike, auch wenn es für lange Touren verwendete wird, ist es mir wurscht. Tausend andere fahren auch die Ritchey und sind zufrieden.


----------

